# Heat press size a factor in large or small items?



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

I just got my workforce 1100 in the mail and cobra inks (which are now gone??!) to start printing dye sub. My next step is the heat press. I'm planning on pressing shirts with big designs but I also am planning on pressing small items such as iPhone cases. Can I use a big press (16x20 or 20x25) for small items easily?

www.crowsmack.com


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Kerri,

Love your work 

It's very easy to use big press for small items (you can press multiple small items at the same time as well) - but you can't do the opposite.

Go for the bigger press, you will not regret it - there always will be bigger things to press: you could do "all-over" printed kids shirts, bandanas, cusion covers... 

Good luck with your new venture! Dye sub is fun


----------



## goincrazy (Nov 1, 2010)

I use an iDek heatpress. They sell several bottom plates for things like shirt sleeves and pockets. I use the pocket part for can cozies an other small applications. And you can have two bottom plates on the press at the same time so you dont have to switch them out all of the time, very handy.


----------



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks D.Evo! We are super excited to switch over to dye sub from screen printing. I can show off Gibbs designs with so much more detail and texture. Since we already have a big ol' computer setup for design work, this is actually more cost-effective. I'm going to get the big press. I'm starting with the little printer and hopefully next year can get the epson 7900 for all-over stuff.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

crowsmack said:


> I just got my workforce 1100 in the mail and cobra inks (which are now gone??!) to start printing dye sub. My next step is the heat press. I'm planning on pressing shirts with big designs but I also am planning on pressing small items such as iPhone cases. Can I use a big press (16x20 or 20x25) for small items easily?
> 
> www.crowsmack.com


Yes, you can print small items with the larger size heat press.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

I ditto what everyone else has said. We do large and small items on our large heat presses. However, It does depend on the material of the substrate and how much pressure it needs.

Jae


----------



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm planning on getting the geo knight 20x25 that'll work great when I eventually get the epson printer. It looks like it is about the same price at most places. Any preferred vendors or tshirt forum deals to specific vendors?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Do you have any plans to attend ISS 2012 in Long Beach? It might be possible to negotiate a pre-purchase of a demo unit by contacting the George Knight company. They will be there as will several of their distributors. If your car / van is big enough you could take the press home with you from the show. That is how I got my Hotronix 16 x 16 (ISS 2010).

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Even if you are not going I would still contact Geoknight to see if they have show presses available as they would rather ship it to you from the show versus ship it back to their warehouse. We got our MaxiPress this way.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Even if you are not going I would still contact Geoknight to see if they have show presses available as they would rather ship it to you from the show versus ship it back to their warehouse. We got our MaxiPress this way.


Same here; got a deal, delivered to my door that I couldn't refuse!

A couple of years later now and I'm thinking of selling it for a new and larger model!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Marcelo,

I have been talking to them. I am scoping out a 16 x 20 for my next capital equipment purchase. I don't think any of the presses that you use would fit in my Toyota!

-James


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

crowsmack said:


> I'm planning on getting the geo knight 20x25 that'll work great when I eventually get the epson printer. It looks like it is about the same price at most places. Any preferred vendors or tshirt forum deals to specific vendors?


20 x 25 GeoKnight is a great press!! We have a Single platen and a duel platen shuttle. Both are excellent for doing large volumes of smaller items, with the duel being doubly faster 

Jae


----------

